
Apple TV+ subscribers get CBS All Access and SHOWTIME bundle at a great value - feross
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/08/apple-tv-plus-subscribers-get-cbs-all-access-and-showtime-bundle-at-a-great-value/
======
phillipseamore
I wonder if this might affect anti-competitive investigations and Epic's
lawsuit. It seems very likely that a big part of this "discount" is provided
by Apple not taking their cut of the subscription fee.

~~~
haspoken
And Apple offered Amazon a 15% fee to Amazon for bringing its Prime Video app
on the Apple TV set-top box.

